# Electronic Collar Recommendations



## SureShot (Oct 2, 2007)

It's time for a new set of electronic collars. For the past 10 years or so, I've been using and very happy with the Dogtra 2000 T&B 2-dog setup.

It has both the beeper and stimulation features. It looks like the comparable model available today is the Dogtra 2500 T&B.

Before I go with this, I thought I'd see if there are any other recommendations. A 2-collar system with one controller is a must.

Any suggestions?

By the way, if anybody is interested in my used set, I'll make you a good deal. One of the collars has a crack in the training unit, but works great. The other had the beeper just die (probably an easy repair if you know what you're doing and can get the right part). Otherwise, it also works great.


----------

